# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  حملة ناصر للحج

## للي المهيري

:Salam Allah:  مرحبا خواتي منو تعرف او راحت مع حملة ناصر اوحملة السدرةللحج لاني اريد اروح الحج السنه وقريت اعلانهم وشفت من الكلام معاهم انهم زينين بس اخاف انهم هنيه غير وهناك غير خاصه ان عندي حريم كبار في السن والله يوفقكن اللي عندها خبر ترد عليه بسرعه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## o.k

ماعرف والله..للرفع

----------


## للي المهيري

ليش ما حد رد

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

الله يوفقج ويسهل عليكــــم ....
نحن سرنا مع حملة ناصر للحج والعمره في رمضان ... بس ما قد جربنا حج ...
الصراااحه وااااااااااااااايد أوكيــــــه ...
توكلي على الله ...  :Smile:

----------


## miss fan

أنا اتصلت وارتحت لكلامهم
وتميت أتشاور ,
وآخر شي سجلت في حملة ثانية
والله يوفقج

----------


## fofo_00

نحن رحنا العمرة معاهم وكانت الحمله اوكيه

----------


## للي المهيري

> أنا اتصلت وارتحت لكلامهم
> وتميت أتشاور ,
> وآخر شي سجلت في حملة ثانية
> والله يوفقج


عفوا اختي شو اللي خلاج تغيرين رايج لسبب يعني افيديني الله يخليج

----------

